# Anyone familiar with Giuseppe Tavella



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

This guy seem to have a really deep understanding of the mechanics of dissociation and dpdr. I really like his work and I would strongly suggest even buying his Ebook for $10 (which im not affiliated with in anyway) to help you beat this thing. His ebook really helped me and his videos have some good value too. Haven't worked with him one on one yet but plan on scheduling a call with him


----------

